#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-25
<mery10> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-28
<infoloco> Hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-30
<Guest28030> hola
<Guest28030> alguien por ahi??
<leogg> Guest28030, hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2014-04-22
<wolter> buenas! Nadie tiene problemas con evolution (pide contraseñas en cada inicio)?
<wolter> por un fallo al iniciar la base de datos NSS
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2014-04-27
<franek91> ciao a tutit
<franek91> !list
<lubotu1> franek91: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu1 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu1 !alis ».
